# Side load ATV



## 660griz (Mar 1, 2016)

I just installed an extra wide tool box in my Dodge Ram 2500 short bed. 
Now, the dilemma I face is carrying my ATV while towing the camper. I thought about building a ramp and having the ATV sit on top of the tool box but, if I needed tools due to a breakdown on the road, etc., I would have to unhitch and unload to get to the tools. 
Started checking on side load options, LoadIt has a single ATV side load option that looks like it would work perfect. The problem is the cost is over $2000 for that option. 
So, my next idea is to build my own. Before I do, I thought I would see if any one had already ran into and solved the same issue. 
Thanks.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 1, 2016)

That'd be easy to build. Prolly for 5 hunny or less.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 1, 2016)

Could you use a pickup jib crane to swing it up and in.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 1, 2016)

Is there space to park it on the trailer tongue?


----------



## 660griz (Mar 1, 2016)

T.P. said:


> That'd be easy to build. Prolly for 5 hunny or less.



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 1, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> Could you use a pickup jib crane to swing it up and in.



Hadn't thought of that but, looking into it, with a bed mounted crane there would be no room for the atv.
Hitch mounted would still mean unhooking to get atv out if the crane could lift the ATV over bed rails.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 1, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Is there space to park it on the trailer tongue?



Unfortunately, no. Even if there was, I would be afraid to exceed the tongue rating of the class IV hitch. 
Also, sometimes I take the ATV and no camper.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 1, 2016)

Why not a ATV trailer? Trying to understand what is trying to be accomplished.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 1, 2016)

NOYDB said:


> Why not a ATV trailer? Trying to understand what is trying to be accomplished.



Carry an ATV in the bed of my truck while towing a camper and not obstruct access to my truck tool box.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 1, 2016)

660griz said:


> Carry an ATV in the bed of my truck while towing a camper and not obstruct access to my truck tool box.




What if you put a receiver hitch rack behind the camper and put your toolbox on it?


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 1, 2016)

get one for your truck - http://www.amazon.com/AMP-BEDXTENDE...456855347&sr=1-12&keywords=truck+bed+extender

and

http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Fab-359...56855527&sr=1-4&keywords=hitch+tube+extension

Just examples 

Btw make and model and specs of your truck.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 1, 2016)

Milkman said:


> What if you put a receiver hitch rack behind the camper and put your toolbox on it?



Then, if I don't have the camper, I don't have the tool box. It has lots of stuff in it and is not light.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 1, 2016)

NOYDB said:


> get one for your truck - http://www.amazon.com/AMP-BEDXTENDE...456855347&sr=1-12&keywords=truck+bed+extender


Can't tow with tailgate down.



> http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Fab-359...56855527&sr=1-4&keywords=hitch+tube+extension


May work but, can't find weight rating. 
Makes me a little nervous driving onto the tailgate so, I would be more nervous driving with weight on the tailgate at all times.
I could mitigate that issues though with some plywood, etc.

Found this: " Please note, using an extender will reduce your hitch capacity by 50 percent."


----------



## Milkman (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks like you are gonna be making two trips or driving two vehicles.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 1, 2016)

With a bed extender the whole weight is not on the tailgate full time, Just the amount the wheels at that end bear. If too much fabricate sled long enough to be placed full length of ATV which will spread weight being born on truck bed over length from wheels to wheels.

http://www.reese-hitches.com/products/Receiver_Hitch_Extension,11004


----------



## 660griz (Mar 1, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Looks like you are gonna be making two trips or driving two vehicles.



he he. Uh, no.
I think I will build a side load for my ATV.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 1, 2016)

NOYDB said:


> With a bed extender the whole weight is not on the tailgate full time, Just the amount the wheels at that end bear. If too much fabricate sled long enough to be placed full length of ATV which will spread weight being born on truck bed over length from wheels to wheels.
> 
> http://www.reese-hitches.com/products/Receiver_Hitch_Extension,11004



Except my tongue weight would exceed the hitch rating when using an extension.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 1, 2016)

660griz said:


> he he. Uh, no.
> I think I will build a side load for my ATV.



Be more specific, what do you mean by the term "side load"? Do you have an example? What kind and configuration is your truck?


----------



## 660griz (Mar 1, 2016)

NOYDB said:


> Be more specific, what do you mean by the term "side load"? Do you have an example? What kind and configuration is your truck?



Something like this. Except one ATV. 





Here is my truck. Try to picture without all the crap in the back except for the tool box. Just showing my wife what I took for a one day trip to shoot guns.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 1, 2016)

Maybe something like this, could probably be made to have atv at steeper angle so you could still open toolbox.




or even





Is there any way to extend the hitch and add bracing to help with the extension?


----------



## 660griz (Mar 1, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Maybe something like this, could probably be made to have atv at steeper angle so you could still open toolbox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would have to be waaaayyy steeper. Steeper than I would drive it up. 
I don't see any easy way to add bracing to a hitch extension. 
Might could but, ground clearance may be compromised.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 1, 2016)

Looking at hundreds of pics of set ups, like shown, a few things.

One make sure platform across bed sides is of sufficient heft to support weight of ATV and be sure the bed sides will support it.

Load ramps seem to be standard starting at 11 ft long, and you need storage space to take them with you.

Make sure you are setup with anchor points and straps to secure all of the load. And to secure ramps while loading.

Practice. Gunning ATV to load and having a ramp slip and launching ATV into side of truck would be ugly. Launching ATV off far side because it wasn't stopped at correct point, on to family member would be catastrophic also.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'll trade you my 2500 long bed,,,, just saying,,,,man that looks iffy getting it up that angle, our 250 2wd is heavy, I wouldn't want to go up that ramp,,,,do you drive it up or Winch it up?


----------



## 660griz (Mar 1, 2016)

NOYDB said:


> Looking at hundreds of pics of set ups, like shown, a few things.
> 
> One make sure platform across bed sides is of sufficient heft to support weight of ATV and be sure the bed sides will support it.
> 
> ...



My plan is to have removable 'stops' on each side so I never have to back off. Going to use a 12' ramp that folds to 72" for storage under ATV. 
Although not quite as steep. I have been loading my ATV in the bed of the truck for 15 years without incident. (knock on wood) I will surely over-engineer platform where load is evenly distributed over bed rails and platform legs. Then, heavy duty ratchet straps to keep ATV on during high speed railroad track traversal. 
I also plan on pinning the ramp to the rack to ensure ramp doesn't scoot out from under me during loading.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 1, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> I'll trade you my 2500 long bed,,,, just saying,,,,man that looks iffy getting it up that angle, our 250 2wd is heavy, I wouldn't want to go up that ramp,,,,



You should see the ones where they load the ATV over the cab. Pucker just thinking about it. I think they winch them up and down.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 1, 2016)

660griz said:


> You should see the ones where they load the ATV over the cab. Pucker just thinking about it.



If you Winched it up wouldn't be bad,,,,my boy can lift ours up on the bed one axle at a time, can fit 2 in the back,,,,


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 1, 2016)

660griz said:


> My plan is to have removable 'stops' on each side so I never have to back off. Going to use a 12' ramp that folds to 72" for storage under ATV.
> Although not quite as steep. I have been loading my ATV in the bed of the truck for 15 years without incident. (knock on wood) I will surely over-engineer platform where load is evenly distributed over bed rails and platform legs. Then, heavy duty ratchet straps to keep ATV on during high speed railroad track traversal.
> I also plan on pinning the ramp to the rack to ensure ramp doesn't scoot out from under me during loading.



All sounds good.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Mar 1, 2016)

Is there a reciever hitch on your camper or can one be mounted.

https://www.google.com/search?q=hit...=dffVVp-wCYWe-gHW8a2gBg#imgrc=smweo-ZIrADnhM:


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 1, 2016)

Question. Are you looking for factory add on or to build your own?


----------



## RedRyder (Mar 1, 2016)

Seen plenty of these on the road. 

idahotote.com

Could also be easy to build.


----------



## beretta (Mar 1, 2016)

http://www.diamondbackcovers.com/atv-carrier/


----------



## Milkman (Mar 1, 2016)

Question:

Since you plan to be hauling that heavy toolbox, hunting gear, and towing a camper.  Will adding the 600 lb atv overload the towing/carrying capacity of your truck.

Example, my F150 4x4 with V8 total carry and towing capacity is about 8000 lbs.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 1, 2016)

beretta said:


> http://www.diamondbackcovers.com/atv-carrier/



Won't work with tool box and expensive.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 1, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Question:
> 
> Since you plan to be hauling that heavy toolbox, hunting gear, and towing a camper.  Will adding the 600 lb atv overload the towing/carrying capacity of your truck.
> 
> Example, my F150 4x4 with V8 total carry and towing capacity is about 8000 lbs.



Naw. It's a 2500 Diesel. I will have about 1000 lbs in the bed and pulling about 8000. Shouldn't break a sweat.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 1, 2016)

RedRyder said:


> Seen plenty of these on the road.
> 
> idahotote.com
> 
> Could also be easy to build.



MSRP 6′: $6,598.00


----------



## 660griz (Mar 1, 2016)

NOYDB said:


> Question. Are you looking for factory add on or to build your own?



Already looked for factory add on. Way too expensive. Going to build my own.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 1, 2016)

jimbo4116 said:


> Is there a reciever hitch on your camper or can one be mounted.



That is pretty neat. I probably could rip out the under cover and weld a hitch on. I looked at their biggest model and it goes to 600lbs. My ATV is 600lbs dry weight. Not including my stuff on it and hitting the occasional pot hole and well, bad things could happen. 

Didn't see a price but, doubt it would be cheaper than a DIY side load.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 1, 2016)

I would love to build the side load version. It would be a fun project I think. I would inlay it a little below the height of the bed rails ( maybe 3 inches or so and add a few legs on each side of the 4' mark of the bed width that rest on the bed floor. Bolt some I-bolts to the floor of the bed with a plate under the bottom and it would secure the load and the frame you build all in one.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 2, 2016)

OmenHonkey said:


> I would love to build the side load version. It would be a fun project I think. I would inlay it a little below the height of the bed rails ( maybe 3 inches or so and add a few legs on each side of the 4' mark of the bed width that rest on the bed floor. Bolt some I-bolts to the floor of the bed with a plate under the bottom and it would secure the load and the frame you build all in one.



I was thinking the same about building a few inches below bed rail. A built in wheel stop and keep the CG down a bit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

Why not hitch a 5x8 ATV trailer to your trailer.  Seen plenty of campers pulling boats this way???


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 2, 2016)

Doesn't always want to pull camper everywhere he wants to use ATV.

Don't use sides of bed to stop ATV, one they aren't strong enough to avoid denting up tops of bedsides from bouncing and pressure from ATV.

Your decision on how much risk you can handle, but building your own leaves you holding the bag if there is an adverse event. JMHO  I woulds select the factory add on that is suitable. Budget as needed to acquire the one you chose.

Factor in storage when you have it off truck. Do you have a location available?


----------



## j_seph (Mar 2, 2016)

Would either of these get you enough distance?

http://www.etrailer.com/Ball-Mounts/Hidden-Hitch/80232.html

http://www.etrailer.com/Ball-Mounts/Brophy/BM20.html


OR
Mount receiver on camper, get small trailer to hook to back of camper just for ATV


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 2, 2016)

I for one have plenty of confidence in my abilities for fabrication, and construction. I have built several things to make life easier for me and my friends that have more than exceeded my expectations. 660, go for the build project. Contact a reliable welding shop if needed but keep in mind planting season for farmers is about to start so if your in an agricultural area you will be at the end of the list.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Just put a hitch on your camper and tow tandem.  Problem solved.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm sure you are capable of fabricating your own, just weigh cost and looks against what you can buy premade.

Hope the best for you.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 3, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Just put a hitch on your camper and tow tandem.  Problem solved.



From what I have read, double/triple towing is not legal in Georgia.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 3, 2016)

OmenHonkey said:


> I for one have plenty of confidence in my abilities for fabrication, and construction. I have built several things to make life easier for me and my friends that have more than exceeded my expectations. 660, go for the build project. Contact a reliable welding shop if needed but keep in mind planting season for farmers is about to start so if your in an agricultural area you will be at the end of the list.



Luckily, my son is a very good welder. I believe he is certified in most all welding. Plus, he owes me.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 3, 2016)

NOYDB said:


> I'm sure you are capable of fabricating your own, just weigh cost and looks against what you can buy premade.
> 
> Hope the best for you.



Thanks NOYDB.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 3, 2016)

660griz said:


> From what I have read, double/triple towing is not legal in Georgia.


Not sure where they pulled info from but scroll down to number 13
http://towingworld.com/towinglawsbystate.cfm?state2=GA


----------



## 660griz (Mar 3, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Not sure where they pulled info from but scroll down to number 13
> http://towingworld.com/towinglawsbystate.cfm?state2=GA



Triple Tow = no
In the RV world, triple towing refers to 1 tow vehicle pulling 2 trailers.


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2016)

I would consider building a platform on the back of the camper.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 4, 2016)

mattech said:


> I would consider building a platform on the back of the camper.



I did. Sometimes, I just take the ATV and no camper.


----------



## mattech (Mar 4, 2016)

660griz said:


> I did. Sometimes, I just take the ATV and no camper.



If you don't have a camper, then won't it load onto the bed with the tailgate down?


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 4, 2016)

mattech said:


> If you don't have a camper, then won't it load onto the bed with the tailgate down?



Short bed with large tool box. Large ATV won't fit. ATV can be too heavy to rest on tailgate. Too large to fit in remaining space.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2016)

660griz said:


> You should see the ones where they load the ATV over the cab. Pucker just thinking about it. I think they winch them up and down.



Even with a diesel mileage would take a serious hit.   Wonder if it is easily removable when not needed.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 6, 2016)

How does that not throw off the center of gravity? And what's the height for bridge clearance? Man there is no way I would go fast around a corner, just looks unsafe,,,,


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 6, 2016)

Keep it under 12.5 ft and would clear bridges. Like any load, driver has to avoid jinking it around. And maintain awareness and not do silly things. 

Rule of thumb: Slow down. When in doubt, don't.


----------



## chadf (Mar 8, 2016)

Stand it straight up on rear rack......

Cut the fuel off or run it out before. Keep $ in your pocket.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 10, 2016)

It is not a sport quad.  It weighs over 600 pounds.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 10, 2016)

Trade in your camper for a toy hauler camper. Could carry your atv, and any camping gear, hunting, fishing supplies, and don't have to worry about having any of it stolen since it's locked up. Done!


----------



## chadf (Mar 15, 2016)

660griz said:


> It is not a sport quad.  It weighs over 600 pounds.



All of them will stand up.......
My old 660 on 29" itp, stood up fine. Just heavy.

Not mine.... But example


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 17, 2016)

660griz said:


> From what I have read, double/triple towing is not legal in Georgia.



Weve never had any issues???  Mayber weve gotten lucky.


----------



## honda450 (Mar 17, 2016)

These are not side loads, but I will post em anyhow.

My truck F350. 11 foot rear loading quad ramp. I can get 2 argos on that trailer or 4 more quads. In the winter we load sleds. 





My sons truck. Chevy 3500. 11 foot quad loading ramp. We had this one built 1.5 inches higher just to get gear undernearth. Otherwise they are the exact same. There are also 3500 lb winches mounted on the front of these decks which you cannot see. We can winch a moose right on top no problem whole. 





We could load these sideways if we wanted, but I see no need.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 17, 2016)

I double tow to Venice La at least 10 times a year and have been beside state patrol and DOT in every state and while I have had them slow to check both boats we have never been pulled over.

In this pic we stopped at the boat shed up around Belle chase and picked up a third boat.  We kept it under 55 like this.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Yea im not sure the DOT or GSP knows the rules, if so, I believe we would've been ticketed by now.  I guess all it takes is one officer to know the rules and be in a bad mood though.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 18, 2016)

lonewolf247 said:


> Trade in your camper for a toy hauler camper. Could carry your atv, and any camping gear, hunting, fishing supplies, and don't have to worry about having any of it stolen since it's locked up. Done!



Working on that.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 18, 2016)

chadf said:


> All of them will stand up.......
> My old 660 on 29" itp, stood up fine. Just heavy.



Yes. What I meant to say is, I can't stand mine up by myself.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 18, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> I double tow to Venice La at least 10 times a year and have been beside state patrol and DOT in every state and while I have had them slow to check both boats we have never been pulled over.
> 
> In this pic we stopped at the boat shed up around Belle chase and picked up a third boat.  We kept it under 55 like this.



They must have had other things to do. 
There is also length requirements.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 18, 2016)

660griz said:


> They must have had other things to do.
> There is also length requirements.



Were with in the length requirements in ga, al ms and LA.

In Ga we have about 2 ft before we are agin the law, the farther west you go the longer you can be.  Im pretty sure when the GA dot checked us out head to tail that if we were agin the law we would have been pulled over.  Im convinced you could do anything you want in LA as far as length and weight with the things I have seen down there.


----------



## cullyhog (Mar 18, 2016)

Sounds like a good time to consider trading for a toy hauler style camper. I guess all of those loaders are safe but I would probably run off the ramp loading.


----------



## honda450 (Mar 19, 2016)

cullyhog said:


> Sounds like a good time to consider trading for a toy hauler style camper. I guess all of those loaders are safe but I would probably run off the ramp loading.



Or over the cab. hehehe


----------

